# Koordinaten-Karte (GPS)



## elPadre (13. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hab mal wieder ne Knifflige Aufgabe und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Sachverhalt.


Es geht darum das ich eine Karte brauche Welt oder Teilkarte.

Ich bekomme alle Stunde (auch in sek möglich) GPRS Koordinaten von einem Objekt das sich bewegt ( Hubschrauber )

Jetzt möchte ich einen Punkt auf eine Karte zeichnen lassen automatisch die mir die Position zu dem Hubschrauber anzeigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie sowas funktionieren könnte ?

Ich bekomme die GPRS Daten in 2 Werten. Die ich dann zur Verfügung habe.

Mit diesen Daten muss ich dann eben diese Karte oder das System füttern.

Vielen Dank
El


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. April 2006)

In welcher Form erhältst du die Koordinaten des Objektes denn?

Ach ja: GPRS ? GPS (ich vermute mal, du meintest GPS)


----------



## elPadre (13. April 2006)

ich bekomme das in Form einer EMAIL die aber schon ausgelesen wurde und soweit ich weis in 2 Zahlen X und Y wie bekomme.

Das System wurde bisher dafür benutzt falls es Probleme gibt mit den Hubschraubern das sie wissen wo sich dieser befindet.

Das ganze wollen Sie aber jetzt Grafisch haben.


Da sich die Hubschrauber im Sudan (Afrika) befinden. Die Firma selbst aber in Österreich und Schweiz sitzt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. April 2006)

Worauf beziehen sich diese Zahlen X und Y? Welche Einheiten besitzen sie?


----------



## caramba12321 (13. April 2006)

ich denke mal die werden längengrad und breitengrad enthalten , oder auf jedenfall eine ähnliche Konstruktion.

Du solltest deine karte auch in x und y achsen unterteilen und dann könntest du nach viel Arbeit auslesen wo sich der Hubschrauber befindet.


----------



## Mairhofer (14. April 2006)

Hallo,

die Möglichkeit wäre zwar eine sehr statische, aber es könnte funktionieren.
Zuerst müsste man wissen, in welchem Radius sich der Hubschrauber bewegt, daraufhin würde ich eine geeignete Karte nehmen, die diesen Radius abdeckt.

Dann müsste man manuell die maximalen Längen und Breitengrade, die diese Karte wiedergibt ermitteln, und zwar sehr genau (vielleicht sogar in den Minutenbereich rein).

Man hat dann 4 Werte. Minimaler, Maximaler Längengrad und min. & max. Breitengrad.
Aus diesen Werten kann man nun ein Raster definieren. Jedes Bildpixel in horizontaler Richtng stellt z.B. 1° und 30' dar und in vertikaler Richtung ist ein Bildpixel 2° (Beispielwerte!!).

Dein Bildkarte stellt den Bereich von 20° - 40° BG und 90°-120° LG dar. Du erhälst nun die Koordinaten der aktuelen Position des Hubschraubers: 35°BG, 100°LG.

Die Rechnung dürfte dann so aussehen: 35-20 * pixrasterBG = x; und 100-90 * pixRasterLG = y;
Die x,y Werte müsste nun die Anzahl der Bildpixel vom linken, bzw oberen Bildrand sein. Am Schnittpunkt befindet sich die Maschine.
Je genauer deine Karte ist (Grösse) und je nachdem wie genau deine GPS Daten sind, desto genauer kannst du die Postition der Hubschraubers darstellen.

Wie gesagt, das ist relativ statisch, da du deine Karte erstmal "vermessen" musst, sprich die MinMax Werte für BG, LG definieren.

Vielleicht habe ich gerade noch entscheidene Werte für die exakte Postitionsbestimmung vergessen, war halt so der erste Hirnschmalz von mir und ich hab noch keinen Kaffee getrunken.

Gruss

(BG = Breitgrad, LG = Ländengrad)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. April 2006)

Alternativ könnte man sich natürlich auch viel Arbeit sparen und auf die Google Maps API zurückgreifen. Damit lassen sich mit etwas JavaScript relativ einfach Punkte unter Angabe von Längen- und Breitengraden auf einer Karte platzieren.


----------



## xCondoRx (15. April 2006)

Ich habe eine kleine Klasse geschrieben um Positionen (Längen- und Breitengrade) in einer Karte einzutragen.. Bei Interesse könnte ich sie hier zum Download anbieten in der Code Schnipsel Rubrik..


----------



## DanielBodensee (15. April 2006)

Hallo xCondoRx,

Deine Klasse wäre klasse ;-)

Sowas wäre natürlich absolut super wenn Du das posten könntest. Dafür dann erst mal tausend Dank !

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## Ecthelion (15. April 2006)

Ansonsten schau mal hier rein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Weltkarte_der_Wikipedianer

Hier haben haste schon die fertige Rechnung.

Klappt ganz gut!

MfG

Ecthelion


----------



## Codago (16. April 2006)

Frohe Ostern allerseits.

Zu der Rechnung auf der Wikipedia-Seite sollte man noch sagen, dass hier eine Weltkarte (Planisphäre) verwendet wurde. Wie man sieht, sind die mittleren Breiten ziemlich plattgedrückt. Es handelt sich hier und die Projektion der quadratischen Plattkarte. Möglicherweise ist bei Verwendung dieser Projektion einem gar nicht bewußt, dass eine Projektion zur Verebnung des Erdkörpers verwendet wurde.
 Wenn man einen Ausschnitt außerhalb der Tropenzone (um den Äquator) darstellen möchte, könnte man ziemlich über die Verhältnisse der einzelnen Punkte in Nord-Süd-Richtung überrascht sein. Wenn man im angesprochenen Anwendungsfall womöglich noch Distanzberechnungen vornimmt, kann man außerhalb der Äquatorzone sich locker um 30-50% verrechnen.
Daher macht es Sinn, die Werte in Ost-West-Richtung um den Cosinus der geographischen Breite (bitte in Bogenmaß) zu verkürzen. Dann sieht die Karte gleich richtig viel besser aus. Auch im Sudan.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Ecthelion (17. April 2006)

...

Gut zu wissen. Irgendwie kamm mir das mit der flachen Welt auch komisch vor.
Gibt eigentlich noch ne andere Möglichkeit oder kennt jemand eine?
Also andere Karten und andere Funktionen?

Danke schonmal

MfG

Ecthelion


----------

